# New online aquatics store



## TerriM (Feb 4, 2012)

There's a new online seller with fish and plants. And no it's not me.  The site is www.archaquatics.com 

Stock is being added slowly over time but I did speak to the owner and he has a lot of the nano fish we are interested in. Also a few plants and getting more and is going to get inverts in as well.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Looks like a good site. It isn't easy to try to start an aquatics store, and I truly wish him the best. 

(Next time you see him, you may want to remind him that spixi snails are illegal to cross state lines though. heh Hate for him to be in trouble before he gets very far.)


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

F1 Cyprichromis Blue Flash (Kerenge Island) 6 Pack !!!

COOL!!!

Almost worth setting up a tank just for them!


----------



## TerriM (Feb 4, 2012)

Soothing Shrimp, thanks I'll pass that on.  And yes, it is hard to start up.

DogFish, aren't they something? You know you want another tank! LOL And he has a lot more to come, just got the site up and running.


----------

